# Hướng dẫn lắp đặt đèn ngủ để bàn gốm sứ Bảo Khánh



## gomsubaokhanh (27/10/21)

Đồ điện tử nếu muốn bền và sử dụng lâu dài, ta cần sử dụng và bảo quản chúng một cách hợp lý. Dưới đây là hướng dẫn sử dụng đèn ngủ để bàn Bảo Khánh đảm bảo tuổi thọ đèn được cao nhất.

Cách lắp đặt đèn ngủ để bàn Bảo Khánh

Đèn ngủ để bàn Bảo Khánh có chất liệu từ gốm sứ cao cấp. Tương tự như những loại đèn ngủ phổ thông khác, đèn gốm sứ cũng có ba bộ phận chủ yếu. Đó là chao đèn, bóng đèn và phần thân đèn.

Khi mua đèn ngủ để bàn Bảo Khánh, vì là đồ sứ dễ vỡ nên sản phẩm sẽ được đóng gói thành 3 phần chính như trên để tránh xảy ra va đập, rủi ro trong quá trình vận chuyển.

Phần đế đèn đã được gắn sẵn chắc chắn vào thân đèn. Các bộ phận khác như dây điện, nút chỉnh cũng được gia cố cẩn thận. Khi nhận hàng, bạn chỉ cần tự hoàn thành phần chao và bóng là có thể sử dụng.






Cách lắp chao đèn vào như sau: Hãy chú ý ở phần đui đèn, bạn sẽ nhìn thấy có một vòng tròn xoáy, dùng tay cầm và xoáy vòng tròn trên đui đèn ấy, sau đó đưa chao đèn vào, dùng vòng tròn ấy để khóa chao với thân đèn.

Tiếp theo, bạn chỉ cần lắp bóng đèn vào sử dụng.

Lưu ý, khi lắp đèn ngủ để bàn Bảo Khánh, bạn không được cắp đèn vào ổ điện. Chỉ khi các công đoạn lắp đặt chao và bóng đã xong, bạn mới được cắm điện để đảm bảo an toàn.

Khi mua đèn ngủ để bàn Bảo Khánh, bạn cũng có thể yêu cầu cửa hàng lắp sẵn, khi nhận bạn chỉ cần đem ra dùng. Tuy nhiên, việc lắp sẵn sẽ không bảo đảm an toàn trong quá trình vận chuyển phức tạp.

Cách sử dụng đèn ngủ để bàn Bảo Khánh

Thông thường, khi mua đèn tại gốm sứ Bảo Khánh, bạn sẽ được tặng 2 chiếc bóng đèn để có thể thay thế nhau. Tuy nhiên, tùy theo nhu cầu sử dụng đèn mà bạn có thể thay đổi dạng bóng cho phù hợp.

Ví dụ, nếu nhà bạn có em bé sơ sinh hoặc chỉ đơn giản là muốn để đèn ngủ cả đêm, những chiếc đèn chiết áp sẽ phù hợp hơn cả. Với những chiếc đèn ngủ chiết áp, bạn có thể chỉnh sửa độ sáng tối của đèn tùy theo mục đích sử dụng của mình.

Đèn ngủ để bàn Bảo Khánh dòng chiết áp sử dụng các dòng bóng đèn sợi đốt, hay còn gọi là bóng đèn dây tóc như bóng đèn Rạng Đông, đèn Hòa Thái, bóng Điện Quang… Các loại bóng phù hợp nhất nên có công suất nhỏ hơn 40W như bóng 25W hoặc 40W.

>>> Xem thêm: Hướng dẫn sử dụng đèn ngủ để bàn Bảo Khánh


----------

